# Basic blown air heating



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an AS Windsor which has blown air heating. There are 3 outlets. One in the toilet/shower, one into the lounge and a third behind the drivers seat. My question is quite a basic one. Is the one behind the drivers seat supposed to blow hot air or is it an air intake?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

daykinjones said:


> I have an AS Windsor which has blown air heating. There are 3 outlets. One in the toilet/shower, one into the lounge and a third behind the drivers seat. My question is quite a basic one. Is the one behind the drivers seat supposed to blow hot air or is it an air intake?


Why? Are you getting the smell of f*rts in the shower?:surprise::laugh:

[Sorry, could not resist}


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mostly the air intake is at the back of the heater. Can you see the heater? If so what make is it. Often the pipes are badly arranged so the very little heat reaches the furthest outlet, could that be why you can't tell whether it's an inlet or an outlet? Rearranging the pipes can often fix that.

Tell us what it is an we may be able to give more help, Alan.


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

The unit is an Eberspacher Airlectric 1kw duct heater. It is unclear from the documentation if there is an air intake. There is no adjustable butterfly on the vent behind the driver's seat. There is little or no heat available hence the enquiry about whether it's an intake rather than an outlet.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The intake on Eberspatcher and Webasto heaters is at teh back of the heater and doesn't need to have a duct attached. It's not impossible but it is unlikely. There's always one outlet that can't be shut so you can't overheat the heater. Try closing the two you can and see if you get heat from the third. Can't you see the ducting to check if they're all on the same duct? Alan.


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Alan for the advice. Heater is enclosed under a wardrobe, I'll take a closer look! Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm guessing that the outlet you're having problems with is probably furthest from the heater? It's also not unknown for the ducting to have come detached along it's run, check that too Barry, Alan.

Edit: The ducting is easily crushed too so check that.


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Checked all hoses and they seem to be ok. Found the Eberspacher service centre website

http://www.espar.co.uk/EsparPlymouthProducts_MotorhomeAirKits.htm

It does say in the bottom paragraph of this page

'The Eberspacher Airtronic air heater is the perfect choice if you want to heat the saloon in your motorhome.
It draws in room air, heats it and blows it back into the saloon.'

This would suggest that said 'outlet' is in fact an 'inlet'

Have also found out that it fails to fire up when in 'diesel' mode but this may be due to a not fully charged leisure battery.

Thanks again Alan for the advice it was much appreciated. Barry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

When the battery is fully charged does it fire up in diesel mode.


Paul.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Outlet style pipe used as an inlet so far from the heater...............Nah!!!!!!!!!!! inlet is always near the heater .Block the visible pipes and force air thru to the seat area


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony is right. However it's easily settled. Look at the heater and see if it has dusting attached at both ends, I very much doubt that it does.

Edit: Room air simply means air that isn't coming from outside the vehicle.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

With the Electronic side of the heater it does indeed draw air from indoors and recycles it, heating at the same time.
On the diesel side it draws from the outside. It's their newish model and works on diesel and 230v.I think 12v as well,but not sure. Ideal if on a site with hookup.
However it does not heat the water.
The link gives this info.


cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Eberspacher Airtronic burns diesel as a fuel and cannot (I think) provide heat using mains electricity. There used to be a petrol version though I can find no reference to it on the current Eberspacher web site. 

I don't think it is possible to fit an electric space heater capable of heating a similar volume of air to an Airtronic burning diesel into such as small casing. They can run when the van is connected to mains of course but they will be using a nominal 12 volt supply to burn diesel (or possibly petrol depending if that version is still made) to heat the air. Look for an exploded diagram, it's clear that there are no electric elements, only a burner, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Eberspacher Airlectric 1kw duct heater. as the op states this heater.

Features and Benefits
1.4kW in 90mm ducting for Airtronic D4 and 1kW in 75mm for Airtronic D2.
Compact size (265 x 158 x 120mm).
Unlike other electric heating systems, the unit uses a low mass heating element 
Airlectric.

to provide the quickest possible warm-up time. This technology also reduces weight (The 75mm version weighs in at only 1.6kg).
An automatic mode is available as an option, which will switch seamlessly from diesel to electric heating and back again as and when mains power is available.
The system has been designed to allow fitting as a retrofit option to existing D2 and D4 12v installations, so that customers can enjoy the benefits of electric heating now.
The integrated electronic control permits operation from the existing Airtronic modulator control for simplicity in operation.
Airlectric is an intelligent system utilizing the Airtronic blower motor, and more than one unit can be incorporated into larger installations. These can communicate with each other to provide heat where needed without activating current trips. No other system can do this.
The heaters can be linked to a managed control system, which is capable of momentarily switching off the heating whilst other mains loads (e.g. a kettle) are being used.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Cabby. I was unaware of that unit. http://www.pfjones.co.uk/eberspacher-mains-heating-system-for-airtronic-d2-d4.html

It is a separate add on unit and is not integral to the Airtronic. Further it is only 1.4Kw against the 6.5 Kw output of the D2 running at full capacity. It would not provide full heating for a motorhome and it is not internal to an Airtronic heater.

What I said was that Airtronic heaters cannot provide heat running only on mains electricity and that is the case, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daykinjones said:


> The unit is an Eberspacher Airlectric 1kw duct heater. It is unclear from the documentation if there is an air intake. There is no adjustable butterfly on the vent behind the driver's seat. There is little or no heat available hence the enquiry about whether it's an intake rather than an outlet.


Apologies Cabby. The OP does indeed say he has an Airlectric 1Kw duct heater.

It that's all there is there wouldn't be much heat reaching a remote vent in any case.

I wonder if that is connected to an Airtronic. If not the small amount of heat he reports getting is all that could be expected I think, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Look at it this way erneboy, you were right and wrong at the same time, now who else could manage that, not even Kev or me.>>


cabby:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Cabby.

The passage below comes from this link where there is a description of the Airlectric unit: http://www.espar.co.uk/EsparPlymouthProducts_Caravan_Heating_Airlectric.htm

"Airtronic is an intelligent system utilising the Airtronic blower motor, and more than one unit can be incorporated into larger installations. These can communicate with each other to provide heat where needed without activating current trips. No other system can do this."

It seems to be saying that the Airlectric unit (referred to as a "unit" relies on the blower motor in an Airtronic to deliver the hot air. That would seem to me to confirm that it's an add on for an Airtronic system and not something intended to be stand alone as the implication seems to be that it has no fan of it's own.

I think we need more info from the OP but I suspect that he may have an Airtronic heater somewhere in his system, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yep, there is an mains electric heater unit that uses the blower from the primary unit.

cabby


----------

